# Can I eat salad....



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am having colonscopy monday at 8 a.m. Is it ok to have a salad friday night and then stop w/that type of food? My dr. gave me print out w/what you can/cannot eat. It does say "3 days prior to...." and says to not eat salad. I'm guessing that would mean not to have it friday? I always go out every friday for a salad, by myself, w/my book, alone....aaaaahhhh. I'd hate to miss it. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Wouldn't do it. I'd follow their directions to the letter because some foods leave a residue on the colon that makes things harder to see, plus you might not end up being all cleaned out if you don't follow their directions. Is there something else you can have, maybe a soup instead?


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll probably skip the salad. Soup? Not a big fan. I'll probably just opt for some type of sandwich. Thanks for the input!!!!


----------

